# How much do blank DVD-R/RW 'REALLY' cost??



## Sajeev (Dec 22, 2005)

I recently purchased 10 princo dvds for Rs 160 from a store named     'Variety' in Thane ,Mumbai.One day when i went to Lamington road with my friends, one of them wanted to purchase a dvd writer and did so for Rs 2800,I asked for Princo dvds and I was told that they cost Rs 25 each ie Rs 250 for a box .Then I asked how much did a Moseraer DVD-RW cost and was told that it cost Rs 90. One day my friend wanted to buy a SONY Blank DVD so when we were in thane we went to this shop 'Variety' and he bought a SONY DVD for Rs 40 ,I asked for a Moserbaer DVD -RW and Purchaced it for Rs 75 .

Why is there so much price difference , and how much do these DVDs really cost ?

I have had bad experiences with Princo DVDs ,these things are worthless.
I would not have them even for free!
Much of the data i have written on to these are ,I am afraid, lost . Now I get 'Cyclic redundency errors' and the are not even slightly scrached!

I want to by good quality DVDs and do not want to end up buying Fake Media


----------



## Ravi+ish (Dec 23, 2005)

Well... i asked for Sony... and he gave them at Rs 65 And Samsung... the same price!! I didn't ask abt bulk prices!! 
AS far as the differences are concerned... i gues it depends upon place and company AND vendor's reliability!
I've also heard there are many duplicate pieces in the market!! So, bEWARE!!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Dec 23, 2005)

Is Sony 4x DVD-R @Rs. 40 any good?


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 23, 2005)

Sure,it a Sony so it's reliable.


----------



## nil_3 (Dec 23, 2005)

Moserbaer DVD-R costs 330/-(with VAT) in kolkata(chandni area) and it works fine.


What is "cyclic redundency error"?


----------



## puja399 (Dec 23, 2005)

nil_3 said:
			
		

> Moserbaer DVD-R costs 330/-(with VAT) in kolkata(chandni area) and it works fine.
> 
> 
> What is "cyclic redundency error"?



For a pack of 10 or for a single one????


----------



## Sajeev (Dec 23, 2005)

'Cyclic redundancy' errors are obtained when windows performs cyclic redundancy checks on data that is being transfered and bad sectors are obtained on the media.
 I  get cyclic redundency errors while trying to copy data from CDs/DVDs to the hard disk ,the file transfer is interupted and aborted by windows after this message is displayed.
This had happened only with disks that were highly scrached or damaged and is hence expected , but I was surprised when I started getting these errors for my new PRINCO DVDs that I had written only a few DAYS ago and were not at all scrached . So I decided no more PRINCOs for me


----------



## Sajeev (Dec 23, 2005)

puja399 said:
			
		

> nil_3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Moserbaer DVD+rw has MRP Rs 555 printed on its cover


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 23, 2005)

Sajeev said:
			
		

> My Moserbaer DVD+rw has MRP Rs 555 printed on its cover


lol, mine too


----------



## nil_3 (Dec 23, 2005)

Moserbaer DVD-R costs 332/-(including VAT) for 10's pack in kolkata. I purchased a week ago.


----------



## bala4digit (Dec 23, 2005)

Man..i will wait for that price to come down for sure....too high!

but i am gonna buy a new DVD writer for soon!


----------



## premsharma (Dec 23, 2005)

Try Scorpio, local media DVD-R 4.7 GB at 6X - 8X. It costs arround Rs 15 to 20 per piece. I have been using it for long. Its reliable enough for its costs. I have written arround 500 DVDs of this media, uot of which only arround 10 got spoiled in the process. You have to take care not to scatch at all.


----------



## Sajeev (Dec 23, 2005)

*www.digitalfaq.com:80/media/dvdmedia.pdf 
this article catagorised Media into First ,second ,third and low class media
After reading this I decided I am not going to buy any thing but SONY DVDs

moserbaer and princo are rated as third class media


----------



## ashnik (Dec 23, 2005)

how can we check the actual manufacturer of CD/DVD?
I have CDR Media Identifier v1.63 
CD-r
disk manufacturer
1.Moserbaer india for writex, moserbaer
2.Prico Co. for princo, superX
3.Acer Media Tech for Maxell
4.Plasmon Data Systems, Ltd. for Eurovision

Are these results correct?

It fails to show ne info of Digit cds.

My dvd-rom is not connected right now.


----------



## Sajeev (Dec 23, 2005)

there are two tools that I use to get DVD info 
1 DVD IDENTIFIER (FREE)
2 NERO CD DVD SPEED
VISIT
*DVD.Identifier.CDfreaks.com
 BOTH these softwares dont recogonise the dvd provided by digit
may be because they donot reconise the media id


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Dec 24, 2005)

Can Any1 get me any-info abt SONY 4x DVD-R......from the PRICE POINT?

....am i paying 2 much for 40 bucks?


----------



## nil_3 (Dec 24, 2005)

@ Sajeev
Moserbaer "third class"! I doubt. Not a single disc of mine showed error.

What the hell is going on in Double data DVDs? Why are they not available in India? Only Mitsubishi is available for Rs.300/- a piece. I have seen that from Taiwan a lot of cheap english movie DVDs(obviously double data disc) are coming. Then why not blanks?


----------



## abhinav (Dec 24, 2005)

Well I bought a Pack of 10 for around 240/- Rs.

Also in the top of the box its written:

Description: HCD
M.R.P Rs.240
Mafg. Date Oct'05
Quantity 10pcs
Mfd By MOSER BAER INDIA Pvt. Ltd.
Regd Off 43A,Okhla Industry Estate Phase III New Delhi 110020

The noticable thing here was that Moser Baer cant be this Low
and then also that In the DVDs its written edgetec.
Its a 4.7GB and I myself dont know whether DVD-R
or DVD+R

Hmmm well DVDs works fine and have no problem yet.(All written now)

May be its a BIG DUplicate copy.thats what I think

Damn I need to screw that vendor!


----------



## multi (Dec 24, 2005)

abhinav said:
			
		

> Description: HCD
> M.R.P Rs.240
> Mafg. Date Oct'05
> Quantity 10pcs
> ...



No,  that  "edgetec"  is  product  of  Moser  Baer &  it's  avilable  @ that price . so, dont  worry  it's  cheap  product of  Moser baer .


I  bought  some cheap  starter (experimental  )  Dvd-r  , with  pack of  25    which  cost  around  12 to  13 Rs per Dvd.

can  some  1 tell  how  much  DVD 9 cost  for  cheap  &  branded  one ?


----------



## legolas (Dec 24, 2005)

well, i get *scorpio* DVD-R for rupees 14 now... in chennai. abt 6 months back it was 20, then 18 and 15... now its dropped to 14... no problems so far and speed is 8x ... i hav heard that DVD9 format DVDs are alone very costly.. hope i amnt being fooled... hehe thou no problems with more than 100 DVDs written so far..

/legolas


----------



## Sajeev (Dec 24, 2005)

nil_3 said:
			
		

> @ Sajeev
> Moserbaer "third class"! I doubt. Not a single disc of mine showed error.
> 
> nither did mine , I did not say any thing ,I was only summarizing what is said in that PDF file I found here on THIS SITE
> ...


----------



## janitha (Dec 24, 2005)

When I bought my Sony DRU 810A  few days back, I was apphrehensive since it was heard that it was choosy about the media. So I wanted to try some cheap media to make sure and experiment and bought 10 nos. of "National" blank DVD @ Rs.16/ each. And it is being wrote and read without any problem. The only concern is how long the written disks will last.

And of course branded media like Sony were available at the same shop for Rs.50 upwards.

And some of my friends have been buying disks for Rs.12/- and they are not having problems.

And finally the good old Floppy Disk still costs > Rs.15/-

V.Prem Kumar.


----------



## legolas (Dec 25, 2005)

the disks in the range 12-16 arent bad unless u r toooo frequent in using them. i remember my scorpio dvd returned a read error after using for abt 4-5 times!! better write it as backup and use them once in a long go!

:d reg. the floppy disks, it really is c*ap!! isnt it? with a small vibration... its not going to read and too much of an installment for the saftety the device assures! sickening device or invention :d

/legolas


----------



## nil_3 (Dec 25, 2005)

@ Sajeev
Interested. Please give the link yaar?


Please do some discussion on DVD9. Whether nobody have any information about its availability?


----------



## janitha (Dec 25, 2005)

legolas said:
			
		

> the disks in the range 12-16 arent bad unless u r toooo frequent in using them. i remember my scorpio dvd returned a read error after using for abt 4-5 times!! better write it as backup and use them once in a long go!
> 
> :d reg. the floppy disks, it really is c*ap!! isnt it? with a small vibration... its not going to read and too much of an installment for the saftety the device assures! sickening device or invention :d
> 
> /legolas



Yes, I think it is correct.
Reg Floppy, I had removed the drive 2 years back. In my office (Govt), it is still used to move files from one machine to other. And it almost never works. But earlier, say 1996-97 period, it used to work most of the time.javascript:emoticon('')
Very Happy


----------



## sknowonweb (Dec 25, 2005)

*in chennai*

We used to buy DVDs for rs 15-20 in richie street and branded is available at 55-60 rs onwards in many areas of chennai


----------



## bizzare_blue (Dec 25, 2005)

I have been using Intex DVD-R's for abt 6 months now n I feel they r a good option....but I bought them for Rs. 30 each....that is costly....I heard cheaper versions r available but dunno if they ARE reliable....


----------



## Sajeev (Dec 25, 2005)

nil_3 said:
			
		

> @ Sajeev
> Interested. Please give the link yaar?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hiirajiv (Dec 25, 2005)

*writex@rs16*

hey guys
i just bought some dvds from wazirpur,new delhi @160 for a packed case of *writex* (10dvds)(-R) and rs15 for the loose ones i check out the rates in the lajpatrai market its same there also so dears happy burning


----------



## meetashwin_16 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Verify DATA on DVD writing*

hi there ,
         I also encountered problems with unbranded DVDs i.e. National 14Rs.
& Princo 20 Rs. .If compared Princo better than National. & For Better SONY is always a good option 65 Rs.
        I have LITE-ON 1653 DVD-RW.  
 & I had observed thing that if we Cross Check the Verify data check on DVD
in NERO(req more 6-8 mins.), then if it gives error then ur DVD was not properly written so there r no chances to recover ur DATA back (I got error in case of newly National with no scatches).If u got no errors then take care as possible as u can to save ur data.
     I think for Reliability at least for now SONY is trusted one.However no idea about Moser Baer.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 26, 2005)

MoserBaer

DVD-R (10 piece spindle, 8x) - Rs. 250
DVD-R (10 piece spindle, 16x) - Rs. 200 (strange)
DVD-RW (single, 4x) - Rs. 70

There rates are for Nehru Place, New Delhi.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Dec 27, 2005)

How GOOD r "LASERTRAS" & "ARYAN" DVD-R's 4x for Rs. 14-15 a piece??


----------



## hsnayvid (Dec 27, 2005)

just got a few * writex* for rs 15 per piece. media listed higher than moser baer uses. Burns good.


> DVD-R (10 piece spindle, 16x) - Rs. 200 (strange)



16x are available?????
where??


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 28, 2005)

read the post carefully.
u'll fing out.


----------

